# Thinking about trying a pipe.. but lost already....



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Dang, here we go from the begining again! So, after a little over 2 years of cigar smoking I think i have it figured out. Cut it right, light it right, humis are cruising! Time to start over and learn something new! 

I'm thinking about giving this whole pipe smoking thing a try. I have fond memories of a great uncle of mine waking up first thing in the morning at our cabins, walking straight outside to raise the American flag, and then proceeding to light his pipe. This memory has stuck with me for more than 20 years after his passing. 

When i was a cigarette smoker there was nothing better than waking up at these cabins and walking over to the river and enjoying a smoke before the rest of the gang woke up. Just me and the sounds of the river and early morning birds. I have since quit smoking the cigs and switched to cigars. But i found a cigar to be just to lengthy to capture this perfect moment in the morning. So I am looking into maybe trying out some pipe smoking!

And thats as far as I've got. Past that I am lost. I dont know what kind of pipe to buy, what kind of tobacco... natural or cased. Dont know how to smoke, clean or pack a bowl. But im thinking first thing first is to get a pipe and some tobacco in hand and then learn from there. 

What is considered a decent pipe? How much do i have to spend to have a decent pipe? Can a decent pipe be had for under $100? For me everything has to fit. Allthough i have no clue how different styles smoke, I have a good visual of what style pipe I am looking at. Now maybe the pipe style i like is bad, or a crappy smoking style. So I am of course open to suggestions.... but in my personal preference this is pretty much the style pipe I am looking for, with a smooth finish. I just think its a very classic look:


At $67, is this even a decent pipe, or is it just a piece of crap?
And really, thats where I am right now. I need some guidance. Can you guys help?

Thanks everyone!

---Joe


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Best advice I can give you is get a MM cob (best starter pipe there is), a decent tobacco, like a pouch of Prince Albert or Carter Hall, a cheapie pipe tool or nail, and a few pipe cleaners... And you're all set. Very little investment to see if it's something you're going to like. Later, you can get into the quality briar pipes, and yes there are many quality pipes for well under your stated price range. Good luck.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm interested to see some of the replies you get about this. I've always liked pipes and pipe smoking and eventually I will venture into that area.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with that Peterson Killarney you have pictured, it's a fine pipe. I have a #69 and it's a great smoker once broken in.

I'm in the same camp as Dale though. I recommend a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe (accept no substitutes) as a starter pipe.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Is the MM pipe a better pipe than the Peterson? Or is the price point for a begginer what makes it better? Which would be considered an actual "better" pipe, all other things aside. 

You'll have to sell me on thins one. Cause if you just tell me that I'll be saving money with the MM pipe if i end up not liking pipe smoking you wont sell me on it. Even if i dont enjoy pipe smoking that much, a nice looking pipe like the Peterson would still be a great visual piece to go on display with my other cigar stuff.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

The MM is just great to learn with. also if you hate the pipe smoking you aren't stuck with a fairly expensive pipe.
BUT having a nice briar pipe gives you a certain feeling. Its hard to explain.
I would suggest picking up some OTC to try it out, but first and foremost signing up for the noobie sampler trade on the pipe side.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

A MM Cob is a great pipe. Its cheapness is one of its best qualities, but its still a helluva a smoker even for that cheap. I use them to try new blends out so I don't have to worry about ghosting a briar pipe.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ok, a little post note here. Now after seeing that some of these MM pipes run as low as $4 it may be worth having a backup anyway. lol.

Recomend me one of these MM pipes guys...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

They are all decent, get one with a large size bowl though. Grab a couple while your at it, along with a pipe tool and some cleaners.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's not that it's a "better" pipe, but it is a lesser heartache in the event it gets ruined, as a new pipe smoke can do sometimes... Burnouts, breakage, bad cake, etc. Once you get the basics down, a briar is fine. There's nothing wrong with starting with a briar though, if that's what you want to do. It's your choice. There is no wrong way really... Aside from not starting at all.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

A Cob is a good pipe, The Missouri meerschaum cob pipes are nice pipes and I have even seen some vet pipe smokers on here that use them! They are cheap, well made and deliver the smoking experience that a Briar pipe would. Imo it would be better to buy several cob pipes and a few blends you think you might like to get the feel for it and an idea of what to go by for further buys. :smile:
And dale said it very well too.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My favs are the Country Gentleman and the Legend.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> My favs are the Country Gentleman and the Legend.


Thank you the names weren't coming to mind.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I've always been tempted by the MacArthur Stack just for shits and giggles.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

> And thats as far as I've got. Past that I am lost. I dont know what kind of pipe to buy, what kind of tobacco... natural or cased. Dont know how to smoke, clean or pack a bowl. But im thinking first thing first is to get a pipe and some tobacco in hand and then learn from there.


As someone that enjoys the unfooled around with taste of hand-rolled cigars I suggest you steer clear of aromatic blends, and start with an mild to medium, ribbon cut English blends. Probably the most forgiving tobacco to properly pack/light/smoke. GL Pease Piccadilly is a great beginner blend.



> What is considered a decent pipe? How much do i have to spend to have a decent pipe? Can a decent pipe be had for under $100? For me everything has to fit. Allthough i have no clue how different styles smoke, I have a good visual of what style pipe I am looking at. Now maybe the pipe style i like is bad, or a crappy smoking style. So I am of course open to suggestions.... but in my personal preference this is pretty much the style pipe I am looking for, with a smooth finish. I just think its a very classic look:


Good pipes can certainly be had for under $100, and the Peterson you're looking at is a good example. But I recommend beginners start with a quality estate pipe from a reputable dealer like pulversbriar.com or smokingpipes.com. An estate pipe is a proven smoker that is already broken in, has been properly cleaned/reconditioned, and $30 -$50 should buy a pipe that was a lot more expensive when new and still has a lot of life left in it.

Learning to properly pack/light/smoke a pipe takes time, error and practice. Stick with it, ask questions often, and you'll be rewarded with the highest form of enjoying tobacco.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the Country Gentleman, the Diplomat, and the Freehand.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> As someone that enjoys the unfooled around with taste of hand-rolled cigars I suggest you steer clear of aromatic blends, and start with an mild to medium, ribbon cut English blends. Probably the most forgiving tobacco to properly pack/light/smoke. GL Pease Piccadilly is a great beginner blend.


I am actually looking foward to giving a few aromatic blends a try. While I have a certain vision of cigars being natural, the smell of some of those pipe tobacys are very apealing.

The whole newbie trade thing up top looks super cool as well. It would be great to get a sampler of a few different natuaral and aromatic blends. Then i can take it in whichever direction pleases me.

Some of the quantaties in the pictures that the experienced guys are sending is crazy. And those pictures of the trades is for a mean $20 tin going to the experianced guy? Is pipe tobacco really that cheap?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Newbie Sampler Trade For Pipes = Highly Recommended! :tu

Just as you said, it's a great way to try several different tobaccos without a major investment.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> I am actually looking foward to giving a few aromatic blends a try. While I have a certain vision of cigars being natural, the smell of some of those pipe tobacys are very apealing.
> 
> The whole newbie trade thing up top looks super cool as well. It would be great to get a sampler of a few different natuaral and aromatic blends. Then i can take it in whichever direction pleases me.
> 
> Some of the quantaties in the pictures that the experienced guys are sending is crazy. And those pictures of the trades is for a mean $20 tin going to the experianced guy? Is pipe tobacco really that cheap?


The average 50g tin is actually around 10 dollars. You can work it out with your EPS.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I guess for such a small investment I'd just go with the $20 trade. It kinda just makes more sence. I really wasnt thinking about getting into this for a few months. I figured the start up cost would be around $100-$150, but if the start up rate is closer to $40 this may happen much quicker than I thought. LOL.

Can you keep the tobacco in zip lock bags? I know with gicars they hold humidity in very well. If someone sends me 10-15 samples do i have to buy jards for each kind? Lets say i only enjoy the pipe smoking every so often, will the tobacco keep in the plastic bag for say a year or two?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

For storage; Mason jars, 8oz and preferably wide mouth. Ziplocks are only good for maybe a few weeks


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

"It's easy, kid. Just a cheap cob. Smoke great, you'll never even need a briar, really."

"These tobaccos are fine! Good enough for your grandfather for sure, get it at the quick stop, cheap..."

"I see you smoke a cob. Got a really nice briar here, a Nording. Great smoker, great deal at $65. Like it?"

"You're smoking Prince Albert in a briar? Ever tried anything with Latakia in it kid?"

"Nice tobacco, that English Luxury. Not too pricey, but still nice. Got a beautiful Savinelli here that that tobacco would taste really good in. On sale. $119 "

"Beautiful Savinelli there son. We have some new Dunhill tins if you'd like to look at them, right over there."

"I see you're smoking Royal Yacht. Love that stuff, but the nicotine just kills me. We got six new pipes in yesterday, but you know what else? An estate Sasieni Eight Dot that Roger fixed up last week. Immaculate. Can't believe nobody's snapped it up yet. Looky! $185. Believe me, it's a steal. Yes, sir! The Castellos are right this way!"

"Wow! Hardly ever see Eight Dots! I have a couple of Four Dots. Nice smokers, Sasienis. You know what we got that would really go good in that pipe! Stonehaven! Only 2 bags left!"

"Ahhhh. A Castello and Stonehaven. A man of distinction and taste, I see. Perhaps you'd like to see the new Dunhill Group 4s that came in last week. Magnificent. A few are under $1000, although you'd think they would be so much more. Of course we also have some of the better Dunhills..."

"Nice Dunhill Zulu, my friend...."


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Foe small samples, keep them in the baggies and put them in baby food jars, or similar size. Very cheap at most places.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jim that post was freaking awesome!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> "It's easy, kid. Just a cheap cob. Smoke great, you'll never even need a briar, really."
> 
> "These tobaccos are fine! Good enough for your grandfather for sure, get it at the quick stop, cheap..."
> 
> ...


LOL... I'm about halfway through this list. ound:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Regarding which MM's to buy:

Skip the "Legend" models with the translucent amber bits. These are the ones sold at many drugstores, etc and their chambers are smaller (about 5/8" in diameter). The Diplomat, Country Gentleman or Danish models are supposed to be about the size and capacity of a normal briar pipe with roughly 3/4" x 1 1/2" chambers. 

You might want to pick the straight versions instead of the bent as they are easier to slip a pipe cleaner through.

While I'm still a major newbie, if I could do it all over again I wouldn't have bought two of my four briars and would put the money into tobacco instead. 

A final thought: You will spend some time learning how to pack and (re)light your pipe. In doing so you'll probably put your pipe through some serious abuse. The nice stained rim on that Peterson won't stay that way for long unless you're very careful. Better to burn, scratch, etc a cheap cob while you're learning...


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> "It's easy, kid. Just a cheap cob. Smoke great, you'll never even need a briar, really."
> 
> "These tobaccos are fine! Good enough for your grandfather for sure, get it at the quick stop, cheap..."
> 
> ...


Jim, I am assuming that this is a run-down on your path down the slope, correct?

Also, assuming that it is, I absolutely love it. The passion and progression which comes with any new hobby/obsession!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I was about to mention the learning curve before I read Stonedog's post. I'm with him 100% on this. If you get a MM cob, you can make all your mistakes that you'll make (yep, we all made em!) on it and not be concerned that you just burnt your $500 Dunhill Shell Briar up!

I'm quite fond of the Country Gentleman MM. Now, thanks to the generosity of some BOTLs here on Puff, I've got a Forever Stem for my cobs too!

Oh, I was a bent pipe guy for the longest time, but with a MM cob, go with the straight stem. The bents are just too hard to get the pipe cleaner through and don't look that much better for the trouble.

Newbie Sampler Trade is absolutely the way to go! I've taken a hiatus from being one of the EPS guys with all the stuff I've had going on but I'm about to get back into it soon.

Saul, this is all good advice for you too! Just because you've been on the cigar side doesn't mean you aren't new to pipe smoking. You too qualify for the Newbie Sampler Trade!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ It really is like this in most hobbies. Its gross actually. I remember saying to myself at one point that there would be no way I'd ever fill me 20 count humidor. Now my 300 count is packed tight!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> ^^^ It really is like this in most hobbies. Its gross actually. I remember saying to myself at one point that there would be no way I'd ever fill me 20 count humidor. Now my 300 count is packed tight!


Yeah, it's a sickness.....he says with over 23lbs of pipe tobacco and a personal stash of 350 cigars now. Stupid cigarbid and group buys.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> A final thought: You will spend some time learning how to pack and (re)light your pipe. In doing so you'll probably put your pipe through some serious abuse. The nice stained rim on that Peterson won't stay that way for long unless you're very careful. Better to burn, scratch, etc a cheap cob while you're learning...


Completely agree here. I'm no lover of cobs, but they are great for learning. Much better to ruin a cob or two than a $50+ briar.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

All this isn't to say that cob pipes are crap, but quite the contrary. They will last a long time if given just a little care and TLC. Rather that investment wise, it'd be better to damage an inexpensive cob learning the basics than to do so with that expensive Peterson.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I can see in about 6 months he will have 6 peterson pipes(he likes the traditional types) and a tobacco cellar and being an EPS for the newbie pipe trader. Goodluck and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you think we should bump this thread for him in about six months? ound:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I can only echo what has been said, the MM cobs are a great place to start. I own and love both the bent Legend and the Country Gentleman previously mentioned. I also own a bent General, which is cool looking , but I'm not sure I'd start there. Of course, I've managed to pick up a "handful" of briars in my first few months. An OTC like Prince Albert is a good start. The only OTC aros I've smoked are Captain Black and Apple. I can't say they are they best aros, but they aren't that bad if it's what you can get. Of course, besides those pipes and the OTC pouches, I've managed to pick up a dozen or more tins, plus some bulk stuff from a few of the online retailers. I'm thinking of trying the Lane's 1-Q now and have my eye on sampling Walnut at some point...it seems like....hold on...............................sorry about that, I had to check myself for a second, this slope I'm standing on seemed like it was suddenly getting very slippery. Anyway, good luck on your new pipe smoking obsession!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Corncob pipe + good tobacco + YouTube - ‪4PipeNewbies's Channel‬‏


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I have that exact pipe (well slightly different shape, little more bent.. but its ebony so all black... killarney peterson and it smokes fantastically! Hangs perfectly in the mouth for a nice non-commited smoke.. sorta.. perfect for the morning so to speak.. if that makes sense!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I started smoking cigars saturday I believe...

I have 2 corncobs, a briar, and 5 differnt kinds of tobacco an EPS sent me on here...

...I now have 3 bulldogs on the way...

slippery slope my friend, but a very enjoyable one. I may abandon my cigars...haha naw


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I can see in about 6 months he will have 6 peterson pipes(he likes the traditional types) and a tobacco cellar and being an EPS for the newbie pipe trader. Goodluck and enjoy the ride!


Boy I hope not. LOL. I dont really have the $$$ these days to get into it like that. The truth of the matter is that i tend to try and limit my smoking these days, and when I am not limiting it, my allergies are.

Ive turned into a different cigar smoker than I was when i started out. For some reason when I started smoking I could taste everything, but now more and more i find that if I really want to enjoy a smoke I need to be in an ideal situation. Not at a bbq with lots of things going on, but best alone or with a friend where I can really just sit down, sip my drink and ponder the cigar. This tends to cut down on the amount of cigars i smoke. (Or at least the amount of good cigars I smoke.... Ill grab that 5 Vegas for the bbq and leave the good stuff for better situations)

But I said all this about cigars when i started too.... "Ill never fill this 20 count humidor" LOL


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you're gonna like the Peterson and get a cob or two to rotate.
The sampler thing sounds good, give it a shot.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Jim, I am assuming that this is a run-down on your path down the slope, correct?
> 
> Also, assuming that it is, I absolutely love it. The passion and progression which comes with any new hobby/obsession!


I'm glad you liked it, but it was purely a flight of fancy. My own path started by falling out of the wagon over the side of the mountain and landing in Mincer's Pipe Shop when I was in college. I had a rack of decent British pipes and was smoking nothing but Dunhill tins and Balkan Sobranie from the get-go. My slope has been in reverse! I never even smoked a cob or Prince Albert until last Xmas or so.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Jim that post was freaking awesome!


Thanks! Glad you liked it! :yo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> LOL... I'm about halfway through this list. ound:


I hear there's some Tofuti Pazazz for sale at Forbidden Forest Smokes, a special strain of tobacco, fermented in local herbs and coiled into ropes by the native women using only their toes. We're looking at a group buy for $250 a pound. You in? We have a buddy in customs that thinks he can get it into the country.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I hear there's some Tofuti Pazazz for sale at Forbidden Forest Smokes, a special strain of tobacco, fermented in local herbs and coiled into ropes by the native women using only their toes. We're looking at a group buy for $250 a pound. You in? We have a buddy in customs that thinks he can get it into the country.


I'm in!!

Now, tell me about this "Tambolaka" stuff I keep hearing about...:laugh:


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm glad you liked it, but it was purely a flight of fancy. My own path started by falling out of the wagon over the side of the mountain and landing in Mincer's Pipe Shop when I was in college. I had a rack of decent British pipes and was smoking nothing but Dunhill tins and Balkan Sobranie from the get-go. My slope has been in reverse! I never even smoked a cob or Prince Albert until last Xmas or so.


There's the exact reason I used the word obsession! It also sounds exactly like me with just about anything and everything I do. It doesn't matter how deep the pool is, I'll jump in head-first!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

So how is pipe smoking for your health compared to smoking cigarettes or cigars? 


Does pipe smoke taste different than cigar smoke, and if so how?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> So how is pipe smoking for your health compared to smoking cigarettes or cigars?
> 
> Does pipe smoke taste different than cigar smoke, and if so how?


Lots better than cigarettes, probably equivalent to cigars ( not inhaling either). Pipe tobacco is so varied that it is hard to say how it compares to cigars in taste. It is different and ranges all the way from somewhat similar (eg Billy Budd) to completely different. English blends are full bodied and spicy, Some cigar blends taste cigarish, some not so much, Virginias have a natural tobacco sweetness, Vapers add a spicy note to the natural sweetness of Virginias, Burleys taste sort of nutty, and IMHO, and I will be beat up for saying this, most aromatics taste like perfume tastes, bad.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

92hatchattack said:


> So how is pipe smoking for your health compared to smoking cigarettes or cigars?
> 
> Does pipe smoke taste different than cigar smoke, and if so how?


Cigarettes are obviously and indisputably not good for you. Cigars are not nearly as horrid, really barely putting a bump on longevity rates. Oddly enough, pipe smokers seem to live longer than non-smokers, although it's probably a statistical anomaly, reflecting the generally better economic condition of pipe smokers and concomitant better health care. In any case, pipe and cigar smokers don't generally inhale, so they don't suffer the typical COPD which is the underlying killer condition for cigarette smokers.

As to the taste pallet, pipe smokers seem to have a far wider variety of flavors and types of smokes than cigar smokers, although I don't smoke cigars and couldn't say with any authority.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

So, pipe tool and pipe cleaner recomendations? And a good place where i can buy both?

I hate this site.... I'll probally be pulling the trigger on something before the week is over. LOL


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

92hatchattack said:


> So how is pipe smoking for your health compared to smoking cigarettes or cigars?
> 
> Does pipe smoke taste different than cigar smoke, and if so how?


Regarding the first, I found this a few days ago. There is a link to a paper that is a summary of research subjects and conclusions. I took away that pipe smokers are not free of risk and in some cases they run higher risks of certain types of cancer than cigar smokers. Ironically, it also seems to indicate that pipe smokers live longer on average than non-smokers.



92hatchattack said:


> So, pipe tool and pipe cleaner recomendations? And a good place where i can buy both?
> 
> I hate this site.... I'll probally be pulling the trigger on something before the week is over. LOL


It is a slippery slope and the good folks here on Puff are just a giant group of enablers. :beerchug:

If you're buying online just get a cheap "Czech" tool and a few bundles of pipe cleaners. It seems people (including me!) always forget to buy pipe cleaners.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Great posts guys... Thanks to this I will be buying my first pipe tomorrow.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^^ You cant just come in here, read my thread, and then go out and buy a pipe before me! Not cool man...not cool... LOL


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> It seems people (including me!) always forget to buy pipe cleaners.


Damn. Almost out of pipe cleaners again, despite having ordered $300+ of tobacco in the past few weeks. Oh well. Lets see here...20 bundles of pipe cleaners should hold me for a while...there must be SOMETHING else here I can order to get free shipping!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

So, why is it so important to clean your pipe after every use?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> So, why is it so important to clean your pipe after every use?


Try not doing it for a while and you will see. The moisture will make the pipe get sour tasting.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know about every time (probably a very good idea) but I can tell you that if you smoke a cob twice a day for two weeks without cleaning it it will get very nasty. Ask me how I know. :frusty:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ok, Im in on the NPS trade now and im about to order a few of the MM cobs...

guys, which of these pipe cleaners should i get? Who knew there were more than one type of pipe cleaners.

Pipe Cleaners


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> Ok, Im in on the NPS trade now and im about to order a few of the MM cobs...
> 
> guys, which of these pipe cleaners should i get? Who knew there were more than one type of pipe cleaners.
> 
> Pipe Cleaners


BJ Longs medium pipe cleaners tend to work with most pipes.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I currently have no less than 5 brands of cleaners in my box... BJ Long, Glorida (spelling?), Dill, Ream N' Klean, Jobey and then various flavors of those in churchwarden and fluffy, bristle, or fluffy tailed...

When I fill my travel pouch about once a week, I keep on filling it with the BJ long bristles as pretty much good for anything and slender enough to fit into tight stems. Really they all seem to work well enough though, ream N Kleans are a little more "bristley" and the Gloridas look fancy in the pouch and come with a bristle brush, but it's hard to refine "scrubby sponge on a wire" much after a few hundred years.

Probably any you get will be fine, if anything just get both fluffy (absorbent) and bristled (scrubbers). If you find a brand that won't pass through your favorite pipe the BJ Longs seem as skinny as anything not specially labeled as a "skinny" cleaner.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone here ever had any problems checking out of the MM website? If I am not registered it refuses to keep things in my cart, and when I did register and login it refused to let me checkout at all. What gives?

I sent them an email. Hopefully I can get this figured out quickly.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Okay, so i found out I could order the MM pipers from pipesandcigars.com, which works out well cause i needed a pipe tool and cleaners anyway.

So ive ordered:

country gentleman straight
diplomat straight
washington straight
medico filters
czeck pipe tool
and 3 bundles of pipe cleaners.

And i am in the middle of a transaction to get some baccy on the NPS thread. Is that all I need? Do i have everything i need to start smoking? Did i miss anything?


What about the pipe filters? I picked them up cause they were 70 cents. Do i really need them at all?


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

92hatchattack said:


> What about the pipe filters? I picked them up cause they were 70 cents. Do i really need them at all?


Let me give you my disclaimer first. I'm a noobie and haven't actually smoked a pipe yet. I'm waiting for my order to arrive at my house.

However, I have lurked and read as much as I possibly can. From what I understand, filters are completely a personal opinion. Some prefer them, and some don't. Give each a try with a filter, and then without. Make your own decision!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The filters are more trouble than they are worth. That aside, looks like a great order! :tu


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe,

Sounds like you're well on you way. The advice on cobs that you've received is spot on.

I started back on the pipe in Apr 2010 after a 40 year break. I smoked cigars for 20 years and, at one time, had two, 120 quart coolers full of cigars. I am now a 100% committed pipe smoker. (Committed being the key word, I think.)

My first pipe when I started last year was a MM Legend. I picked up a GBD, a couple of Savinelli's, Weber (estate pipes) and a no-name Italian and a couple of meers. I've also accumulated 11 MM cobs. All I smoke now are the cobs with the natural cobs being my favorites. If you find you like cobs, you might want to order a Missouri Pride (nat) and a Diplomat natural (which must be ordered from the MM factory.) I order my factory pipes with the straight "Danish" stems. These stems have a better "mouth feel" than the regular stems sometimes provided with various models. (BTW, you can always bend the straight stems to suit. The factory bent stems have too much of a bend to easily pass a cleaner, IMO.) If you order your pipes from the factory, order some extra stems (25 cents each.)

Instead of paper filters, I bend a one inch piece of pipe cleaner into a "v" and insert it into the tenon. This adds resistance to the draw and`collects some moisture and tars.

Even if you find that you prefer briars/meers, the cobs are nice to have in your rotation so as to give your briars a rest. 

It seems most pipe tobacco comes a bit wet and I dry it a bowl at a time.

Mason jars work very well for storage.

Welcome to the "pipe side". I hope you enjoy the pipe as much as the rest of us do. I much prefer pipe tobacco to cigars (my favorites are Peter Stokkebye LNF, LTF and Balkan Supreme which, when purchased in bulk, cost around $ .15/bowl.)


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I was also not that big in to smoking cobs but honestly after buying 3 MM cobs within the last month they smoke as good as some of my $60+ pipes.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Thaks everyone! Cant wait to get all my stuff in and give a bowl a try! This is really gonna be perfect for those times where a cigar is just too long!

Can you fill a bowl only 1/2, or 1/3 of the way up if you only want a short smoke?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

92hatchattack said:


> Thaks everyone! Cant wait to get all my stuff in and give a bowl a try! This is really gonna be perfect for those times where a cigar is just too long!
> 
> Can you fill a bowl only 1/2, or 1/3 of the way up if you only want a short smoke?


Absolutely. Also, where cigars tend to get nasty if you extinguish then re-light later, pipes don't. Some people even prefer packing a big bowl, lighting, puffing a bit, then coming back to it a day later (believe it's referred to at the DGT method. . .Delayed Gratification Technique).


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Nice! Sounds fun! Im very interested to see how the pipe tabacco tastes compared to cigars.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Absolutely. Also, where cigars tend to get nasty if you extinguish then re-light later, pipes don't. Some people even prefer packing a big bowl, lighting, puffing a bit, then coming back to it a day later (believe it's referred to at the DGT method. . .Delayed Gratification Technique).


I find an ash taste if I relight later if I don't clean the pipe. This maybe due to using a my current 'basket' pipe or using the house blends from the local B&M. Why do I experience this ash taste, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Shawn said:


> I find an ash taste if I relight later if I don't clean the pipe. This maybe due to using a my current 'basket' pipe or using the house blends from the local B&M. Why do I experience this ash taste, am I doing something wrong?


Not sure? But I definitely recommend running a pipe cleaner through the stem (just through to the bowl/tobacco) and extracting before you set it aside. That'll get rid of any moisture that has built up.

That said, it's my experience that there can be a somewhat ashy taste at first. It seems to go away after a puff or two. There's also an intensifying of the blend's flavor, kind of like the way cigars intensify as you smoke them.

B&M "House Blends" have me thinking of aromatics. Those might not be as suited to DGT. Aeros have a lot of stuff in there that doesn't burn easily, and I imagine could leave a residual funk. I don't smoke many heavily cased blends, so I can't help ya there.


----------

